# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Βλάβη σε CRT philips 14GR1225

## eebabs2000

Γεια σας, έχω την εν λόγω τηλεόραση και κάνει το εξής: Όταν πατάω το διακόπτη για να ανοίξει ανάβει πολύ σύντομα το LED μπροστά και σβήνει. Ταυτόχρονα κάνει και βόμβο που βγαίνει από το μεγάφωνο σαν κάτι να ζορίζεται... Έλεγξα το τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικού και είναι μια χαρά (όταν το βγάζω δεν κάνει τίποτα). Επίσης έλεγξα το τρανζίστορ υψηλής, άλλαξα και τους δύο πυκνωτές 47μF/200V αλλά τίποτα. Όταν δεν είναι πάνω οι πυκνωτές αυτοί δεν ακούγεται βόμβος από το μεγάφωνο. Τι μπορεί να φταίει; Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

όπως  μας  δίνεις  να  καταλάβουμε μάλλον  κάτι  πνίγει  τις  τάσεις  δές  τις  διόδους  από το  δευτερέυων  του  τροφοδοτικού  και  βγάλε  την  δίοδο  +95ν  στον  αέρα  για  να  το  τσεκάρεις  κανονικά ανάβει  το  λέντ  κόκκινο  και  δεν  σβήνει

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Βασικά αν το αφήνω για ώρα να ζορίζεται μπαίνει σε standby και ανάβει κανονικά το LED. Μόλις πατάω το button του καναλιού μπροστά για να ανοίξει, πάλι βγάζει το βόμβο και δεν κάνει τίποτα. Θα το δοκιμάσω με τη δίοδο, ευχαριστώ! Αν υπήρχε και ένα service manual θα με βοηθούσε λίγο περισσότερο... γιατί έψαξα και δε βρήκα free...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Βασικά αν το αφήνω για ώρα να ζορίζεται μπαίνει σε standby και ανάβει κανονικά το LED. Μόλις πατάω το button του καναλιού μπροστά για να ανοίξει, πάλι βγάζει το βόμβο και δεν κάνει τίποτα. Θα το δοκιμάσω με τη δίοδο, ευχαριστώ! Αν υπήρχε και ένα service manual θα με βοηθούσε λίγο περισσότερο... γιατί έψαξα και δε βρήκα free...



το  σχέδιο   
http://elektrotanya.com/?q=showresult

----------


## Αποστόλης1

ΜΥΤ ή φακές στο C του τρανζ. Οριζ. εξόδου.

----------


## eebabs2000

> ΜΥΤ ή φακές στο C του τρανζ. Οριζ. εξόδου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## eebabs2000

Άλλαξα ΜΥΤ και πάλι τα ίδια κάνει... τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να φταίει?

----------


## eebabs2000

Γνωρίζετε μήπως από που μπορώ να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο σασί? [GR1AX] Κάπου έχει διαρροή και με το που ακομπάω τη γη του παλμογράφου στο κοινό, πέφτουν οι ασφάλειες και καίγονται οι δίοδοι στο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Γνωρίζετε μήπως από που μπορώ να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο σασί? [GR1AX] Κάπου έχει διαρροή και με το που ακομπάω τη γη του παλμογράφου στο κοινό, πέφτουν οι ασφάλειες και καίγονται οι δίοδοι στο τροφοδοτικό.


Μάλλον μετ/τή 1:1 θέλεις!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Για να συνδέσω την τηλεόραση στα 220V? Ποτέ δε μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντα τη γη του παλμογράφου την συνδέω στο κοινό της τηλεόρασης...

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον κάπως θα έχεις ενώσει την γείωση του προτεύων με την γείωση από το δευτερεύων του παλμοτροφοδοτικού
ή η συγκεκριμένη δεν θα έχει γαλβανική απομώνωση.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπράβο αυτό είναι, η συγκεκριμένη δεν έχει γαλβανική απομόνωση. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνεται έναν τρόπο να την ελέγξω γιατί δεν έχω μετασχηματιστή 1:1 ?

----------


## spiroscfu

κόψε την γείωση του παλμογράφου (βάλε μονωτική ταινία στο σουκο του).

----------


## eebabs2000

Σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## eebabs2000

Τις διόδους και τα τρανζίστορ τα μέτρησα είναι ΟΚ. Τα 96V υπάρχουν. Στη  θέση των 160V βγάζει 80V. Στη θέση των 9V υπάρχουν 4.5V, μετασχηματιστή  άλλαξα, πολλούς από τους πυκνωτές τους άλλαξα, standby έχει κανονικά, από το τηλεκοντρόλ ακούει κανονικά, παρόλαυτα δεν  ταλαντώνουν τα οριζόντια να ξεκινήσει η τηλεόραση. Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε  να φταίει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Παλμοί έρχονται στο τρανζίστορ του οριζοντίου,
αν βάλεις λάμπα στα 96 βολτ παραμένουν η πέφτουν.

Δεν την ξέρω την συγκεκριμένη απλά εικασίες κάνω.

----------


## eebabs2000

Δεν έρχονται παλμοί. Με τη λάμπα δεν δοκίμασα... Κοίταξα τα τρανζίστορ που έχει πριν το τρανζίστορ οριζοντίου και είναι μια χαρά. Η τάση όμως που τροφοδοτούνται πρέπει να είναι 9V σύμφωνα με το service manual εμένα δίνει 4.5V. Δοκίμασα να τα τροφοδοτήσω με εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό (σηκώνοντας την αντίστοιχη δίοδο στον αέρα που τα τροφοδοτεί) αλλά και πάλι δεν λειτούργησε. Δεν ταλαντώνει με τίποτα και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει...

----------


## spiroscfu

Στο πιν 26 του tda8305 σου βγάζει παλμούς, για να σου έρθουν σωστά οι τάσεις μπορεί να χρειάζεται να δουλέψει η υψηλή.


Δες και εδώ , στο model βάλε gr1ax.

----------

eebabs2000 (28-07-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Δε βγάζει παλμούς. Βγάζει DC 0.75V περίπου

----------


## spiroscfu

Για δες και τα 5 βολτ αν είναι σωστά, από ότι είδα πρέπει να είναι πολύ επιρρεπή "τα παίρνει από τα 300V" 

Capture.JPG

στο λινκ που σου έβαλα έχει πολλά για αυτήν.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι είναι σωστά.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μήπως λοιπόν υπάρχει κάποια διαρροή στα 9V και τα ρίχνει.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

..δες και δω................................

----------

eebabs2000 (28-07-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Πως θα δω αν έχει διαρροή; Στη θέση των 9V βγάζει περίπου 4.7V με διακύμανση 0.5Vp-p. Αν αφαιρεσω μια δίοδο που δίνει τα 9V στο πλακετάκι στην οθόνη ανεβαίνει στα 6V.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Πως θα δω αν έχει διαρροή; Στη θέση των 9V βγάζει περίπου 4.7V με διακύμανση 0.5Vp-p. Αν αφαιρεσω μια δίοδο που δίνει τα 9V στο πλακετάκι στην οθόνη ανεβαίνει στα 6V.


άλλαξε πυκνωτές στη γραμμή 9ν

----------


## eebabs2000

Τους άλλαξα και πάλι τα ίδια. Επίσης να πω ότι η κυματομορφή στο τρανζίστορ (στο S ) του τροφοδοτικού είναι όπως δείχνω στην εικόνακυματομορφή στο τ&#96.JPG

----------


## eebabs2000

> ..δες και δω................................


Όταν λέει ότι πρέπει να παρέχονται 9mA στο pin 11 τι εννοεί? Ποιο είναι το pin11?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Όταν λέει ότι πρέπει να παρέχονται 9mA στο pin 11 τι εννοεί? Ποιο είναι το pin11?


Για το TDA8305 λέω , για να ξεκινήσει την παραγωγή παλμών Οριζ. διέγερσης από το πιν 26.
Αν παίρνει και δεν ξεκινά μπορεί να φταίει το ίδιο.

----------

eebabs2000 (29-07-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

A.. OK αν είναι θα το παραγγείλω από ebay να το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## spiroscfu

Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση του Αποστόλη, δες και αυτά.

Capture.JPG

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν είναι ΟΚ διοδοι κ αντ/ση άλλαξε τον 2058 : 22 ή 33μf

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι δίοδοι και αντίσταση είναι ΟΚ. Τον 2058 τον άλλαξα αλλά και πάλι δε δούλεψε. Στο - του 2058 έχω το παλμογράφημα που φαίνεται στη φωτο. Είναι στα 100Ηz και 0.5Vp-p
290720126161.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μετά την γέφυρα στo C2606 πόσο έχεις??

----------


## eebabs2000

Έχω 293V DC με μια διακύμανση 3.5Vp-p όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο:
290720126181.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Δοκίμασε και με μια λάμπα στα 95V (σε on κατάσταση) να δεις αν σου ρίχνει την τάση,

ή σύνδεσε το πολύμετρο στην παραπάνω τάση να δεις αν πέφτει την στιγμή που την κάνεις on, ή αν έρχονται στιγμιαία παλμοί στην βάση του τρανζίστορ υψυλής.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει διαρροή καμια δίοδος (Νίκος #2) δοκίμασε να μειώσεις τη τάση στα 89-90ν.

Πες και αποτελέσματα #35 Σπύρου.

----------


## eebabs2000

Δοκίμασα με μια λάμπα 60W (περίπου 66Ω) και τη ρίχνει την τάση στα 3V με τριγωνική διακύμανση 0.5Vp-p περίπου. Για δίοδο δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κάποια έχει διαρροή. Αν δεν είναι η λάμπα πάνω τα 96V αυξάνονται, όταν πατάω από το τηλεκοντρόλ, με το ρυθμό που φαίνεται στο παρακάτω video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUDPj...ature=youtu.be

Ποια τάση να μειώσω στα 89V και πως θα τη μειώσω;
Επίσης να πω ότι η αντίσταση 3528 στη βάση του τρανζίστορ υψηλής που στο manual λέει 120Ω εμένα είναι 40Ω (39Ω). Παλμοί στο σημείο 21 (βάση του τρανζίστορ υψηλής) δεν έρχονται, ούτε καν DC τάση.
horizontal.JPG

----------


## eebabs2000

Επίσης, όταν είναι πάνω η λάμπα στη θέση για 9V βγαίνουν 0.2V είτε σε κατάσταση ΟΝ είτε σε κατάσταση standby.

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ θα δοκίμαζα και με μια ~20 με 30W 
και αν πάλι την ρίχνει τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο psu.


Υγ.
εννοείται πως έχεις απομονώσει την τάση, αν θέλεις να χαμηλώσεις τα 95V που σου είπε ο Αποστόλης 
από ότι είδα στο σχέδιο έχει τρίμερ στο δευτερεύων.

----------


## eebabs2000

Όταν δεν είναι πάνω η λάμπα και αυξήσω το trimmer πολύ σταματάει η λειτουργία του standby και η τηλεόραση δεν ξεκινάει, ενώ ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα πιο υψηλής συχνότητας. Όταν είναι πάνω η λάμπα, όπως και να το γυρίσω έχει standby και δεν μεταβάλλεται τίποτα... Θα δοκιμάσω και με μια μικρότερη λάμπα...

----------


## eebabs2000

Δοκίμασα και με λάμπα 7W που βρήκα και η τάση των 96V πέφτει στα 18V ενώ στη θέση των 9V έχω 1.25V.

Τι είναι το psu?

----------


## spiroscfu

Η το psu ή κάποια διαρροή που σου ξεφεύγει,


έλεγξε το πρωτεύων και τον έλεγχο του τροφοδοτικού στο δευτερεύων για αρχή.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Η το psu ή κάποια διαρροή που σου ξεφεύγει,
> 
> 
> έλεγξε το πρωτεύων και τον έλεγχο του τροφοδοτικού στο δευτερεύων για αρχή.


Ποιο συγκεκριμένα, τι πρέπει να μετρήσω - ελέγξω; Το psu τι είναι?

----------


## eebabs2000

Είχε διαρροή η δίοδος ΒΥD34J στο FET του τροφοδοτικού (την έβγαλα και την πόλωσα ανάστροφα και περνούσε ρεύμα). Την άλλαξα με μία 1Ν4007 και τώρα όλες οι τάσεις ήρθαν σωστά και η λάμπα άναψε. Παρόλ' αυτά δεν έχω παλμούς στο pin 26 του TDA8305. Επίσης όταν βγάζω τη λάμπα τα 9V πέφτουν στα 6V και ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα. Όταν είναι η λάμπα πάνω (όταν έχει φορτίο) δεν κάνει τίποτα
διαρροή στη δίοδο.JPG
Να παραγγείλω το TDA8305A;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η δίοδος όμως δεν κάνει βρες παρόμοια

----------


## eebabs2000

OK, θα πάω αύριο να πάρω. Για το TDA8305 τι να κάνω?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τι να σου πω, αν έκανες ότι είπαμε  , έχει τωρα τάση??

----------


## eebabs2000

Όταν έχω τη λάμπα πάνω έχει κανονικά. Όταν τη βγάζω τα 9V πέφτουν σε 6V

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον λογικό θα είναι αυτό, για κοίτα εδώ

Capture.JPG

Υπάρχουν τα 9V στο συλλέκτη, μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιεί σαν pull-up το ολοκληρωμένο.

Με το psu εννοούσα power supply unit, τροφοδοτικό δηλ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Υπάρχουν περίπου 8.3V στο συλλέκτη μιας και τα 9V περνούν από τη δίοδο 6523. Να δοκιμάσω να ρίξω παλμούς με τη γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων 15625Ηz ή θα τα κάνω χειρότερα τα πράγματα?

edit: Άλλαξα και το ολοκληρωμένο και πάλι δε δούλεψε, δίοδο αντίστοιχη με την BYT34J δεν βρήκα... θα αφήσω την 1Ν4007 και βλέπουμε

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτή ξεκινάει λίγο περίεργα,
όπως είπε ο Αποστόλης στο #23 με το που ανέβουν τα 95V θα περάσουν ~9mA από το πιν11 και θα ξεκινήσει ο οριζόντιος (έλεγξε το)


και το άλλο είναι πως θα βγάλει παλμούς για κάποια mS, μετά πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η υψηλή για να τροφοδοτηθεί από τα 12V (έλεγξε το)

και τέλος 



στο πιν26 πρέπει να υπάρξει μια τάση ~700mV ,
που αυτή μάλλον θα την παίρνει από τα 9V και την R3059, αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο μεταξύ B/E το 7521 δεν θα υπάρξει αυτή η pull-up τάση για να δημιουργηθούν οι παλμοί 

ή μπορεί να δημιουργούνται στιγμιαία οι παλμοί και για κάποιο λόγο να μην φτάνουν στην βάση του 7528.

Κάνε το παραπάνω έλεγχο, σήκωσε το πιν 26 του tda8305 (να μην κάνει επαφή στο κύκλωμα) 
και μέτρα τη τάση υπάρχει στην βάση του 7528, 
μετά γείωσε την μιαν άκρη (όποια θέλεις) του πηνίου 5519 και ξαναγράψε την τάση που μετράς στην βάση του 7528.



edit:
παράληψη μου για να μην κάνει ΜΠΑΜ το 7528 σήκωσε το συλλέκτη στον αέρα!!!

επίσης η 1N4007 δεν νομίζω να αντέξει και πολύ εκεί που είναι.

----------


## eebabs2000

Στο πιν26 υπάρχει περίπου 1V ενώ στη βάση του 7521 υπάρχουν 0.7V. H βάση του 7528 έχει 0V είτε είναι πάνω το pin26 είτε όχι. Είτε βραχυκυκλώνω το σημείο που μου είπες είτε όχι πάλι 0V έχω... Πάντως μπορώ να ρίξω παλμό με τη γεννήτρια εκεί που είναι το pin26 να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι ρε συ περίμενε,


μέτρα στον συλλέκτη του 7521 και στον εκπομπό του 7523, με τη ίδια τακτική όπως παραπάνω.

----------


## eebabs2000

Στο συλλέκτη του 7521 έχω 4.2V όταν γειώνω την είσοδο και 3.9V στον εκπομπό του 7523. Όταν δεν γειώνεται η είσοδος έχω 0V και στα δύο.

edit: Το 7523 ήταν καμμένο και το άλλαξα

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωστά είναι μέχρι εδώ, στην βάση του 7528 δεν έρχονται ~600mV σε καμιά από τις δυο καταστάσεις?


Υγ.
Θυμήσου να βγάλεις τον συλλέκτη από το 7528 στον αέρα θα κάνει ΜΠΑΜ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι, τώρα έρχονται κανονικά. Να συνδέσω και το συλλέκτη του 7528?

----------


## spiroscfu

Προτού το κάνεις δες αν βγαίνουν *στιγμιαία* παλμοί.

Τώρα είδα που άλλαξες το 7523, δοκίμασε την.

----------


## eebabs2000

Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια... Ξεκίνησε...

----------


## spiroscfu

Οκ, μπράβο σου!!

Θυμήσου και την 1n4007.

----------


## eebabs2000

Η 1Ν4007 έσκασε μόλις τώρα. Που θα βρω αντίστοιχη. Ρώτησα σε 2 μαγαζία και δεν την είχαν ούτε τα βιβλία μέσα την BYT34J...

----------


## eebabs2000

Έβαλα μία άλλη BY255 που είχα αλλά δεν ξεκινάει. Τα 96V δεν υπάρχουν...

----------


## spiroscfu

Βάλλε καλύτερα μια by299, ξεκίνα με το τροφοδοτικό ξανά fet, αντιστάσεις (στο πρωτεύων).


Τελικά για λίγο χάρηκες, μια χαρά είναι και η by255 (είδα τα χαρακτηριστικά της)

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι ρε φίλε εκεί που είπα θα τη παραδώσω, άντε πάλι απ την αρχή... Πάντως standby έχει και ακούει από το τηλεκοντρολ...

----------


## spiroscfu

Δες αυτά αν είναι οκ.

Capture.JPG

----------


## eebabs2000

Δεν είναι ΟΚ, όντως όλα είναι κομμένα ενώ το FET βραχυκυκλωμένο

----------


## eebabs2000

Τα άλλαξα και έκανε πάλι μπαμ και έκαψε την αντίσταση 3616 και μπορεί να έχει και το FET

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα πολύ πιθανόν να έχει φάει αρκετά τώρα, θα κάνεις ενδελεχή έλεγχο εξαρτημάτων πρώτα και μετά θα κάνεις την δικιμή.
*
Στην τωρινή περίπτωση σου σε ΟΛΟ το πρωτεύων.*


Επίσης ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ γιατί η γείωση της τηλεόρασης μπορεί και να σε σκοτώσει (ακόμα και του δευτερεύων),
για να είσαι ποιο σίγουρος όταν κάνεις μετρήσεις με τάση 
μέτρα με ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και αν ανάβει στην γείωση (δεν έχει σχέση πρωτεύων με δευτερεύων στην δικιά σου) 
αντέστρεψε την πρίζα των 220.

Υγ.
Δες και το L5620 μήπως άνοιξε από το σκάσιμο της διόδου.

----------


## eebabs2000

Σπύρο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ όπως και τον Νικό και τον Αποστόλη... Θα ελέγξω όσα μου είπες και ο Θεός βοηθός!

----------


## eebabs2000

Βρίσκω ότι βραχυκυκλώνει το D του FET με τη ψύκτρα και η ψύκτρα γειώνεται... Ακόμα και σε καινούργιο FET που έχω πάλι βραχυκυκλώνει. Στο δικό του FET δεν βραχυκυκλώνει και είναι και τα δύο IRF822, μάλλον πρέπει να βάλω μικα ε?

----------


## eebabs2000

Κάτι συμβαίνει αντί για 96V έχω 45V. άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές αλλά πάλι τα ίδια...

----------


## spiroscfu

Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό δουλεύει σαν step-down με πηνίο για αυτό με το πρόβλημα που δημιούργησες θα πήγε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη τάση σε διάφορα σημεία, τώρα αν τα πρόλαβε η προστασία του ή το κάψιμο θα δείξει.


Πρέπει να κάνεις έλεγχο σε όλα τα υλικά στο πρωτεύων (λίγα είναι)
και στον έλεγχο/ρύθμιση του στο δευτερεύων,
και είσαι σίγουρος πως το φετ που είχε επάνω δεν ήταν πλαστικό, αν δεν ήταν πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα ίδιο ή αντίστοιχο και με μίκα αν χρειαστεί.

----------

eebabs2000 (01-08-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Τα μέτρησα όλα τα εξαρτήματα στο πρωτεύον, βρήκα διόδους με διαρροές,  κομμένες αντιστάσεις κτλ. Τα πιο πολλά τα άλλαξα. Τώρα όμως μου βγάζει  το 33% περίπου των τάσεων. Δηλαδή από τα 96V παίρνω 34.5V και από τα 9V  κάπου 3.2V. Βάζω και τη λάμπα πάνω αλλά δεν πέφτει η τάση μένει στα  34.5V. Τα 5V στο standby υπάρχουν κανονικά και από το τηλεκοντρόλ  ακούει... Τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να κάνω εκτός από το να την πετάξω?

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις και με το δικό της φετ, αλλά γενικά δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό (σχετικά απλό είναι),

δες το λίγο καλύτερα.

Untitled.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

http://www.getmanual.ru/tv/sb/phil13.htm
ίσως  σε  βοηθήσει

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Απ'την αρχή σου είπα ότι δεν κάνει η δίοδος.

Κοίτα μήπως υπάρχει διαρροή σε διόδους/ζενερ  και τρ7614/7628 ή μήπως έχεις βάλει λάθος τιμές ζένερ, τα 300ν είναι σωστά???



Σπύρο, το 7614 είναι Σ/Β

----------


## eebabs2000

To δικό της το FET έλεγε επάνω ΙRF822FI εγώ βρήκα το IRF822 (σκέτο). Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά αυτό το FI αν έχει να ψάξω να το βρω. Τα τρανζίστορ δεν τα μέτρησα για διαρροή. Θα τα κοιτάξω τις επόμενες ώρες και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα. Τα 300V πάντως είναι σωστά.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπύρο, το 7614 είναι Σ/Β


Δεν νομίζω Αποστόλη, είναι driver που ελέγχεται από το 7628.

Το s/b το κάνει κόβοντας τους παλμούς στην βάση του fet αν πολωθεί από το 7631.


eebads με το FI εννοεί πλαστικό,
αν δεν βρεις βάλε σκέτο με μίκα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το κύκλωμα γύρω από το τρανζίστορ 7614 διαφέρει κάπως... Είναι κάπως έτσι...
7614.jpg
Τα τρανζίστορ πάντως δεν έχουν διαρροή.

----------


## spiroscfu

To 7626 πολώνει την βάση του 7614,
όταν της στέλνει ποιο πολύ ρεύμα θα ρίχνει την τάση στην έξοδο.

Έλεγξε και την ρύθμιση της τάσης στο δευτερεύων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Δεν νομίζω Αποστόλη, είναι driver που ελέγχεται από το 7628.
> 
> Το s/b το κάνει κόβοντας τους παλμούς στην βάση του fet αν πολωθεί από το 7631.
> 
> 
> eebads με το FI εννοεί πλαστικό,
> αν δεν βρεις βάλε σκέτο με μίκα.


Σπύρο, έχεις δίκιο, το τύλιγμα ανάδρασης το πέρασα για τσοκ.


Στο #79 το 7628 μάλλον εννοείς.

----------


## eebabs2000

Κάτι δε πάει καλά με τη βαθμίδα ελέγχου τάσης μάλλον. Στα άκρα της zener την οποία και άλλαξα μετράω τάση 6.9V. Οπότε όταν το τρίμμερ γυρνάει τέρμα (και μένει στο κύκλωμα μόνο η αντίσταση 1κ (3626) δεν θα έπρεπε επάνω της να βρίσκω περίπου 7.6V? εγώ βρίσκω 2.1V.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Στο #79 το 7628 μάλλον εννοείς.


Όχι Αποστόλη απάντησα στο σχέδιο που έβαλε στο #78,
αλλά μάλλον δίκιο έχεις αυτό εννοεί!!

----------


## eebabs2000

> Όχι Αποστόλη απάντησα στο σχέδιο που έβαλε στο #78,
> αλλά μάλλον δίκιο έχεις αυτό εννοεί!!


Nαι 7628 εννοώ, μπερδεύτηκα...

----------


## spiroscfu

> Κάτι δε πάει καλά με τη βαθμίδα ελέγχου τάσης μάλλον. Στα άκρα της zener την οποία και άλλαξα μετράω τάση 6.9V. Οπότε όταν το τρίμμερ γυρνάει τέρμα (και μένει στο κύκλωμα μόνο η αντίσταση 1κ (3626) δεν θα έπρεπε επάνω της να βρίσκω περίπου 7.6V? εγώ βρίσκω 2.1V.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά όσο ποιο μεγάλη τάση έρχεται στην βάση του 7628,
τόσο μικρότερο ρεύμα θα περνάει μέσα από την ζένερ.

το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν βγαίνει εκτός, είτε τέρμα αριστερά είτε τέρμα δεξιά.

----------


## eebabs2000

Εννοώ όταν το γυρίζω σ' αυτή τη θέση:
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
δεν θα έπρεπε στα άκρα της 3626 να έχω 7.6V με δεδομένο ότι στη zener έχω 6.9V, δηλαδή 6.9V+0.7V=7.6V?

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι ρε συ, κάνοντας αυτό μεγαλώνεις την τάση στην βάση του 7628 
και φυσικά από την ζένερ περνάει λιγότερο ρεύμα γιατί γίνεται θετικότερο το σημείο που γειώνεται.

η επαφή e/b του 7628 μπορείς να την δεις και σαν μια δίοδο με το P στην κάθοδο της ζένερ και το Ν στην έξοδο του διαιρέτη (3625,3626 με 3627)

----------


## eebabs2000

Οπότε τα 2.1V που βρίσκω στα άκρα της αντίστασης 3626 είναι σωστά?

----------


## spiroscfu

Θέλει αρκετούς υπολογισμούς για να σου πω σίγουρα, μέτρα τα υλικά αντιστάσεις,διοδάκια,τρανζίστορ "σωστά/σίγουρα" λίγα είναι

----------


## eebabs2000

Έχω στον εκπομπό του 7628 25.8V και στη βάση 30V ως προς γη, 

edit: Τα έχω ξεκολλησει και τα έχω κολλήσει αρκετές φορές και δε βρίσκω να φταίει κάτι... Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα να επικεντρωθούμε κάπου γιατί μόνο τυπωμένο δεν είναι αυτό πλέον...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλαξε 7628 κ 7614 και πες τις τάσεις στα 7614 κ 7628 e,b,c,

----------


## eebabs2000

Το άλλαξα και έχουμε:
 στο 7628: στον εκπομπό 26,4V στη βάση 30.4V στο συλλέκτη παλμοί κάπως τριγωνικoί με ένα duty cycle περίπου 22% 0 ως -6V . 
Στο 7614: στον εκπομπό παλμούς από +1.3V ως -6V στη βάση παλμούς από +2V ως -6V στο συλλέκτη παλμούς από 0V ως 250V

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωστά φαίνονται εκτός από το συλλέκτη του 7614,
για πες τη βλέπεις στα s/d του 7610.

----------


## eebabs2000

Στο s του 7610 βλέπω παλμούς από -5V ως +250V στο G το ίδιο, και στο D μία τάση DC 305V

----------


## spiroscfu

Τελικά το τροφοδοτικούλι έχει λίγα υλικά αλλά είναι ψυλοαγγούρι!!

Κοίτα για να έχεις μέχρι 250V στην πηγή 
μάλλον δεν θα κλείνουν εντελώς οι επαφές s/d (μπορεί να μην σου κάνει και το φετ και να θέλει το δικό του),

από την άλλη (όπως φαίνονται στα παλμογραφήματα 25 κ΄ 26) έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος
λοιπόν για να ενεργοποιηθεί η πύλη από το φετ, μπορεί να παίζει τίποτα με προπορεία φάσης της πύλης ή καθυστέρησης της πηγής (παλούκι).

----------


## eebabs2000

Έχω και το IRF540 να το δοκιμάσω ή θα έχουμε πυροτεχνήματα?

edit: Πάνε αλλιώς τα pins τώρα το είδα...

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν ξαναελέγχεις καλά και τα 3610, 3613, 6613


και να σιγουρευτείς πως δεν υπάρχει διαρροή στο δευτερεύων (95V).

----------


## eebabs2000

Βεβαίως, θα τα κοιτάξω πάλι αλλά για τη διαρροή τι πρέπει να μετρήσω?

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα όπως σου είπα δεν την γνωρίζω (μια/δυο θα έχω δει σε όλη την ζωή μου) και δεν ξέρω που "πονάνε",

λέγοντας διαρροή εννοώ πχ. στην προστασία,
 έχει ένα θυρίστορ, λογικά αυτό θα γείωσε τα 300V που μπορεί να πέρασαν μέσα από το πηνίο βραχυκυκλώνοντας το φετ.
............... κτλ.

τώρα που το πρόσεξα λίγο καλύτερα το φετ είναι σε συνδεσμολογία κοινής εκροής,
λοιπόν λογικό είναι αφού έχει 250V στην πύλη να έχει τόσα και στην πηγή, δες ξανά αυτά που σου είπα στο #96 και προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις γιατί έχεις 250V στην πύλη ενώ πρέπει να έχεις ~300 (Vpeak φυσικά, παλμούς δηλ.)

----------


## eebabs2000

Σήκωσα το συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ υψηλής και τα 96V ήρθαν κανονικά. μόλις βάζω τη λάμπα πάνω (έχει φορτίο) έρχονται και τα 9V. Άρα κάπου έχω βραχυκύκλωμα στα οριζόντια. 

Και μάλλον φταίει το τρανζίστορ, βλέπω μια διαρροή από εκπομπό σε συλλέκτη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον τρ/ορ ΥΤ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τυχερός είναι αυτό μάλλον βρίσκεται εύκολα,
πάντως εγώ νόμιζα πως αυτό το είχες δοκιμάσει από την αρχή ρε eebabs, η ποιο συχνή διαρροή μετά από σμπάρο είναι εκεί που υπάρχει μεγάλη τάση 
(υψηλή λχ.)

----------


## eebabs2000

Η τηλεόραση επισκευάστηκε, Αποστόλη, Σπύρο, Νίκο ευχαριστώ μέσα από τη καρδιά μου. Χωρίς εσάς δεν θα είχα κάνει τίποτα!

Το μόνο που παρατηρώ είναι να μεταβάλλεται κατά διαστήματα το ύψος της εικόνας και να αυξομειώνεται η ένταση

----------


## spiroscfu

Μήπως αυτό γίνεται από αλλαγή μαύρου σε άσπρο φόντο ?

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπράβο ναι! και γενικά όταν μεταβάλλεται η φωτεινότητα της εικόνας

----------


## spiroscfu

Η ο μ/σ υψηλής που έβαλες δεν κάνει ή το τροφοδοτικό δεν δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το έχω υποψιαστεί με το μετασχηματιστή αλλά δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω. Eχω βάλει τον ΗR7527 ενώ είχε τον 37622

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις τον δικό της, μπορεί να είναι ok.


Πάντως αυτόν δίνει η HR σαν αντίστοιχο  http://www.hrdiemen.com/search/index?utf8=%E2%9C%93&orig=37622

----------


## eebabs2000

Αμαν, αν είναι έτσι τη πάτησα... καλά θα βάλω το δικό της να δούμε...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Mήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις C2606 k 2660, δοκίμασε να γεφυρώσεις L5660,(5532) δες ρ3530  ξαναρθμισε φόκους, σκριν, αντίθεση.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τους πυκνωτές τους έχω αλλάξει. Το πηνίο δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να το γεφυρώσω... Τα focus - screen τα ρύθμισα και πάλι τα ίδια κάνει. Υπάρχουν βέβαια πυκνωτές που δεν έχω αλλάξει γύρω από το ΜΥΤ, το απόγευμα που θα ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά θα πάω να πάρω...

----------


## eebabs2000

> Mήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις C2606 k 2660, δοκίμασε να γεφυρώσεις L5660,(5532) δες ρ3530  ξαναρθμισε φόκους, σκριν, αντίθεση.


Τα κοίταξα όλα... όταν κατεβάζω το screen είναι μια χαρά. Όταν το ανεβάζω χαλάει. Αν το αφήσω χαμηλά δεν φαίνεται σχεδόν τίποτα παρά μόνο τα λευκά σημεία. Να αλλάξω MYT ή θα τα κάνω χειρότερα τα πράγματα?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν έχεις προμπ μέτρα την ΥΤ.
Πόσο μεταβάλλονται τα 95ν σε σκοτεινές και νορμάλ εικόνες??
Πρόλαβες να δεις εικόνα πριν τα παίξει το τρ/κό?

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι πρόλαβα, και παίζει ακόμα. Την υψηλή τάση δύσκολο να τη μετρήσω...

----------


## spiroscfu

Εννοεί προτού καεί το τροφοδοτικό αν έκανε τα ίδια,
για αρχή μέτρα τα 95 και δες αν είναι σταθερά η πέφτουν στις εναλλαγές, μπορεί ακόμη να στο κάνει και αν δεν είναι σωστή η οδήγηση του οριζοντίου.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι, και πριν καεί το τροφοδοτικό το έκανε... ΟΚ, θα το ελέγξω.

----------


## eebabs2000

Όντως η τάση μεταβάλλεται από 78V ως 92V περίπου όταν η εικόνα είναι σταθερά σε υψηλή φωτεινότητα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Όντως η τάση μεταβάλλεται από 78V ως 92V περίπου όταν η εικόνα είναι σταθερά σε υψηλή φωτεινότητα...


Μάλλον αντίστροφα, 78 σε υψηλή φωτεινότητα.  ξεκαθάρισε το, είναι παρα πολύ, θέλει ψάξιμο.
βρές λάμπες 40, 60, 78 w και μέτρα τάσεις χωρίς τρ. ΥΤ

----------


## eebabs2000

Δοκίμασα με μία λάμπα 7W και με μία 60W και στις 2 περιπτώσεις έχω 96V... Δε πιστεύω να φταίει το τροφοδοτικό γιατί πέρα ότι κρατάει την τάση, τα έχω αλλάξει όλα τα εξαρτήματα εκτός από κάποιες αντιστάσεις 1-2ΚΩ 1/8W που δεν πάθανε τίποτα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Η 60W/220V έχει αντίσταση (v^2)/p =>(220*220)/60=806Ω
αλλά στα 96V που την δουλεύεις θα έχει ισχύ (v^2)/r  =>(96*96)/806=11,5W (μπορεί να θέλει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ για να σου βγάλει το πρόβλημα).


Από την άλλη όμως μπορεί να υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στην οδήγηση του οριζοντίου 'η και κάποια ψιλοδιαρροή στο κύκλωμα του οριζοντίου (αν είναι εντάξει το τροφοδοτικό)

----------


## eebabs2000

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Έβαλα 2 των 60W παράλληλα και μου δείχνει περίπου 83V

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν είναι σωστοί οι παραπάνω υπολογισμοί μου (και η λάμπες δεν έχουν μικρότερη αντίσταση λόγο της μικρότερης ισχύς/θερμότητας),
για να το επαληθεύσεις βάλε ένα πολύμετρο σε σειρά με τα 96 και μέτρα πόσα mA έχεις.

Νομίζω πως τα 300mΑ στα 96V (29W) *μάλλον* θα πρέπει να τα δίνει άνετα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Με τη μία λάμπα των 60W δίνει 170mA στα 96V με 2 λάμπες μία των 60W που έχω και μία των 7W δίνει 200mA στα 96V. Με δύο λάμπες μία των 60W και μία των 40W δίνει 280mA στα 96W αλλά αργεί λίγο περισσότερο να τα φτάσει. Με τις δύο λάμπες των 60W η τάση πέφτει στα 83V και το ρεύμα που μετράω είναι 320mΑ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για βάλε παλμ/φο στο C του 7523 είναι καθαρά τα 11ν ?
επίσης τα παλμ/τα 21 κ 20 ταιριάζουν?
κάνε και ένα γεφύρωμα στο 5524(μανία με τα τσοκ αλλά 2 φορες μ'εχουν παιδέψει)

----------


## spiroscfu

Λοιπόν η λάμπα έχει μικρότερη αντίσταση όταν δεν δουλεύει σε πλήρη ισχύ,

δες και αυτήν μην έχει μεγαλώσει.
Capture.JPG

----------


## eebabs2000

Στο c του 7523 έχω παλμούς 1-12V. To παλμογράφημα στο σημείο 20 μου δείχνει παλμούς 0 ως +10V ενώ στο σημείο 21 παλμούς +0.7 ως -15V. Όλοι αυτοί οι παλμοί μεταβάλλονται με την αυξομείωση της εικόνας και της έντασης. H αντίσταση σε εκείνο το σημείο είναι σωστή 4.7Ω

edit: Γεφύρωσα και το 5524 αλλά πάλι τα ίδια

----------


## spiroscfu

Στον συλλέκτη του 7523 δεν νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να μεταβάλετε τόσο πολύ η τάση (λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι σχεδόν σταθερή),
δοκίμασε να βραχυκυκλώσεις το 5524 και άλλαξε τον 2523 (έλεγξε και την γραμμή των 12V μήπως από αυτήν προέρχεται ο θόρυβος).

----------


## spiroscfu

Κάποια από αυτές θα πάει στον συλλέκτη του 7523, βρες ποια και μέτρα με τον παλμογράφο να δεις αν έχει θόρυβο 

Capture.JPG

έλεγξε πυκνωτές, choke και αντιστάσεις.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το πηνίο το γεφύρωσα και τον πυκνωτή τον άλλαξα αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Μετά το πηνίο η τάση είναι καθαρά 12V όμως μετά έχει μια αντίσταση 3W/ 22Ω όπως δείχνω στη φώτο και πάνω στο συλλέκτη του 7523 μου βγάζει τους παλμούς. Δηλαδή κάτι παίζει μ΄αυτήν την αντίσταση που μεσολαβεί...
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν η αντίσταση είναι 22Ω και σου ρίχνει στιγμιαία τα 12V σε 1V τότε κάτι τραβάει ρεύμα 11/22=0,5Α (πολλά δεν είναι ?)



To 5528 στην βάση του 7528 υπάρχει ?

----------


## eebabs2000

Βασικά η αντίσταση είναι έτσι:
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

Τώρα όντως έχεις δίκιο κάτι τραβάει ρεύμα μέσα απο την αντίσταση. Αλλά δεν το τραβάει συνεχόμενα αλλά σε παλμούς. Οπότε μήπως έχω τίποτα διαρροές σε κάποια δίοδο στο κύκλωμα του εκπομπού. Επίσης η αντίσταση 3528 στο τρ.οριζ. εμένα είναι 40Ω και όχι 120 που λέει μέσα.

Το 5528 υπάρχει.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μου ξαναχάλασε πάλι. Προσπάθησα να συγκρίνω τα παλμογραφήματα στη βάση και στο συλλέκτη του 7523 και μάλλον κάτι ακούμπησα καταλάθος και τώρα δεν λειτουργεί. Η λάμπα ανάβει κανονικά, τα 96V τα έχω, οι ταλαντώσεις φτάνουν στο μετασχηματιστή στιγμιαία, αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα. MYT να φανταστώ...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

ΤΑ τρ/ορ κοίτα οδήγησης και τελικό(ΕΒ), ποιό έχει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Σήριαλ το έχεις κάνει τελικά, 
πραγματικά κάποιες φορές ενώ οι ερωτήσεις σου είναι απλές οι απαντήσεις σου παρόλα αυτά είναι τεκμηριωμένες τεχνικά (μετρήσεις πχ.),
που αυτό με κάνει και αμφιβάλω αν πραγματικά θέλεις βοήθεια ή απλά περνάς την ώρα σου στο pc σκεπτόμενος.

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση σου κοίτα μην έκοψες τα 12V (αυτή είναι μια από της αναδράσεις του οριζοντίου).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λες να κυνηγάμε εικονικές βλάβες? αλλά και τι έγινε!
Σωστή η παρατήρηση για τα 12ν.

ΥΓ ο Φίλιππος τι έγινε?

----------


## eebabs2000

Περνώ την ώρα μου στο pc σκεφτόμενος χαχαχαχα. Λοιπόν το τρανζίστορ οριζ. το άλλαξα και είναι το BUT11. Τα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης είναι μια χαρά. Τα 12V υπάρχουν, αλλά δε βγαίνουν τα 160V

----------


## eebabs2000

Ξεκίνησε, χαχαχαχαχα δεν έκανε επαφή η γραμμή που ενώνει το MYT με το τρανζίστορ... Με την αυξομείωση της εικόνας και της έντασης τι κάνουμε? Καμιά άλλη ιδέα?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δηλαδή το C του βυτ11?

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι μόλις πάτησα τις κολλήσεις ξεκίνησε... Με την αυξομείωση της εικόνας τι κάνω, γιατί μου τραβάει τόσο ρεύμα το κύκλωμα οδήγησης? Τα έλεγξα τα υλικά στο κύκλωμα του εκπομπού αλλά δε φαίνεται κάποια διαρροή...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

εικονικής βλάβης συνέχεια

Ελέγχεις 3550,2550 τι τάση έχουν στο κοινό τους σημείο

----------


## eebabs2000

Τα 3550,2550 σε ποια βαθμίδα είναι? Δε πιστεύω να είναι εικονικά? χαχαχα πλάκα κάνω... Λοιπόν εκεί έχουμε 12.5V αλλά μεταβάλλονται με το ύψος της εικόνας.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

το 2/ρο ψηφίο* 5* αφορά ΥΤ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ελέγχεις τη συνέχεια της Α23

----------


## eebabs2000

Η συνέχεια είναι ΟΚ!

----------


## spiroscfu

> ΥΓ ο Φίλιππος τι έγινε?


Μάλλον θα το έχει ρίξει στα μπάνια και μας έχει αφήσει για να έχει ποιο καθαρό μυαλό για να μπορέσει να τα χαρεί  :Biggrin: .




> Περνώ την ώρα μου στο pc σκεφτόμενος χαχαχαχα. Λοιπόν το τρανζίστορ οριζ. το άλλαξα και είναι το BUT11. Τα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης είναι μια χαρά. Τα 12V υπάρχουν, αλλά δε βγαίνουν τα 160V


Αν βγαίναν τα 12V θα βγαίναν και τα 160 και αυτό γιατί αυτά βγαίνουν από την υψηλή.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τώρα βγαίνουν όλα... Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να φταίει με τη αυξομείωση του ύψους της εικόνας και της έντασης?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό όπως είπαμε μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολλά παλμοί,psu,ew,διαρροή,πεσμένη οθόνη κ.α.
και δύσκολο να βρεθεί.

----------


## eebabs2000

Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω και το μετασχηματιστή αλλά δεν δούλευε καν. Εντάξει δε πειράζει. Ευχαριστώ ακόμα μία φορά για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το βέρτικαλ τι τάση έχει, επίσης η θωράκιση της οθόνης ?

----------


## eebabs2000

Δεν αυξομειώνονται μόνο τα κάθετα αλλά και τα οριζόντια, δηλαδή μικραίνει και στις δύο διαστάσεις το πλαίσιο, αλλά το χειρότερο απ όλα είναι ο ήχος. Όταν μικραίνει το πλαίσιο και μετά πάει να μεγαλώσει η ένταση ανοίγει στο τέρμα. To vertical έχει 26V

----------


## takisegio

η μνημη τι λεει;;

----------


## eebabs2000

> η μνημη τι λεει;;


24C02AΒ1 αλλά την έχω αλλάξει...

----------


## spiroscfu

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με μια σειρά

πρώτα με το τροφοδοτικό και για να δεις αν είναι εντάξει αυτό πρέπει να μάθεις πόσα watt βγάζει (από κάποιο αναλυτικό manual πχ.),
αν δυσκολευτείς να βρεις την ισχύ του υπολόγισε στο περίπου το 90-95% της κατανάλωσης που αναγράφει στο καπάκι της.
(εγώ πάντως όπως σου είπα *νομίζω* πως θα πρέπει να σου βγάζει ~30W άνετα, τα 9V λογικά θα έχουν αρκετά μικρή ισχύ).

Μετά αν σιγουρευτείς με το τροφοδοτικό τότε κοιτάζεις αναδράσεις οριζοντίου πχ.
Capture.JPG

Μετά για κάποια τυχόν διαρροή (παλμών) στο τμήμα ισχύος του οριζόντιου, μετά παλμούς οδήγησεις και πάει λέγοντας ....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Τα 3550,2550 σε ποια βαθμίδα είναι? Δε πιστεύω να είναι εικονικά? χαχαχα πλάκα κάνω... Λοιπόν εκεί έχουμε 12.5V αλλά μεταβάλλονται με το ύψος της εικόνας.


Απλώς μεταβάλλεται ή αλλάζει και πολικότητα????

Στο 7 του ΜΥΤ τι παλμογράφημα βλέπεις και *πόση διάρκεια έχει ο παλμός*??

Η θωράκιση της οθόνης τι τάση έχει?

Το τρ/κό πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ για 14".

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον το πιν 7 πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιεί σαν ABL (θα άλλαζε φωτεινότητα όχι το πλάτος/μήκος της αν είχε πρόβλημα),
οι ανάδραση του οριζοντίου πρέπει να γίνεται στην εικόνα που έβαλα παραπάνω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η διάρκεια του παλμού έχει σχέση με τη λειτουργία ΜΥΤ/Τρ-ορ, ίσως δεν είναι το καταλληλότερο σημείο για τη μέτρηση.
 Βλέπω όμως μια σύνδεση πιν2 με π7 του ΜΥΤ και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει!! 
Όπως λες και εσύ έπρεπε να είχε επίδραση στη φωτεινότητα (αντίθεση για την ακρίβεια), αλλά δεν το βλέπω

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ρίξε ψυκτικό  στο  TDA 8305 και  δές  συνεχίζει  να  το  κάνει;

----------


## spiroscfu

> Βλέπω όμως μια σύνδεση πιν2 με π7 του ΜΥΤ και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει!! 
> Όπως λες και εσύ έπρεπε να είχε επίδραση στη φωτεινότητα (αντίθεση για την ακρίβεια), αλλά δεν το βλέπω


Και εγώ τώρα την είδα, νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος.

Όπως λέει και ο Νίκος ακόμα και το 8305 μπορεί να την κάνει, 
αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι (μιας και δεν χρησιμοποιώ ψυκτικό) δεν δημιουργεί χωρητικότητα/αντίσταση το υγρό του ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άμεσα τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Έριξα ψυκτικό στο TDA8305 αλλά πάλι τα ίδια... Δοκίμασα και το παλιό ολοκληρομένο που είχε αλλά δεν δούλευε καν. Αυξομειώνεται και η ένταση όμως μαζί με το μέγεθος της εικόνας

----------


## eebabs2000

Εδώ είναι ένα video που ανέβασα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZFA4...ature=youtu.be . Αν μπορείτε δώστε μου καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Αυξομειώνονται όλα όταν έχει η εικόνα υψηλή φωτεινότητα

----------


## spiroscfu

Για μέτρα με τον παλμογράφο αν πέφτουν στιγμιαία τα 96V και πόσο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Εδώ είναι ένα video που ανέβασα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZFA4...ature=youtu.be . *Αν μπορείτε δώστε μου καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.* Αυξομειώνονται όλα όταν έχει η εικόνα υψηλή φωτεινότητα


Τι βοήθεια θέλεις χωρίς να απαντάς στα ερωτήματα?

----------


## eebabs2000

Τα 96V, όταν δεν μεταβάλλεται το μέγεθος της εικόνας, είναι όπως φαίνεται στη φωτο, δηλαδή μια κυματομορφή με βασική συχνότητα 15.625Hz από 92V ως 120V (αιχμές) περίπου. Η διάρκεια του τριγώνου που φαίνεται είναι περίπου 10μs.
20082012620.jpg

Όταν μεταβάλλεται η φωτεινότητα έχουμε τάσεις από 65V-(100V αιχμές) ως 92V - (120V αιχμές), όπως φαίνεται και στο video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cdNg...ature=youtu.be

----------


## eebabs2000

> Απλώς μεταβάλλεται ή αλλάζει και πολικότητα????
> 
> Στο 7 του ΜΥΤ τι παλμογράφημα βλέπεις και *πόση διάρκεια έχει ο παλμός*??
> 
> Η θωράκιση της οθόνης τι τάση έχει?
> 
> Το τρ/κό πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ για 14".


Το pin7 και η θωράκιση της οθόνης έχουν την ίδια τάση. Έχουν και τα δύο  23.5V με ένα κυματάκι 0.7Vp-p (ασταθή αλλά περίπου στα 50Hz). Όταν  αυξάνεται η φωτεινότητα τότε η μέση τάση πέφτει περίπου στα 15V και το  κυματάκι γίνεται φουρτούνα με 13Vp-p περίπου.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Οι άλλες τάσεις του τροφ/κού είναι σταθερές?
Στο βίντεο φαίνονται κάτι "σύννεφα", δοκίμασες στα 20ms αν βλέπεις κάτι??
Το πιν 2 κ 7 του ΜΥΤ είναι ενωμένα ή λάθος σχεδίου??
Στο πιν 4 πόση διάρκεια έχει ο παλμός, 10 ή 20 μς??
Κόψε την τάση G2 της οθόνης και δες αν μεταβάλλονται τα 95ν.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μαζί με τα 96V μεταβάλλονται και τα 9V από 6-9V
Στα 20ms φαίνεται ένα "κυματάκι" όμοιο με του pin7 του ΜΥΤ αλλά στα 2Vp-p
To pin2 με το pin7 του ΜΥΤ δεν είναι ενωμένα
Στο πιν4 ο παλμός έχει διάρκεια 10us
Όταν κόβω την G2 ή τη χαμηλώνω από το μετασχηματιστή, η φωτεινότητα είναι στο ελάχιστο και δεν κάνει τίποτα ούτε στα σκοτεινά ούτε και στα πιο φωτεινά καρέ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν δεν ρυθμίζει σε αποδεκτά όρια, πρέπει να δούμε τη διάρκεια του παλμού, είναι εκτός ορίων, εκτός ΜΥΤ τι άλλο έχεις αλλάξει στην ΥΤ??
Το τρ/κό το τσέκαρες για 60W ?

----------


## eebabs2000

Άλλαξα το μετασχηματιστή, το τρανζίστορ υψηλής και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς γύρω του. Τη διάρκεια  του παλμού δεν την ρυθμίζει αυτόματα το ολοκληρωμένο? Εμείς τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Αν εννοείς 60W  λάμπα, ναι το δοκίμασα (μήνυμα #122)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δώσε παλμ/μα στη Β του τρ/ορ ΥΤ, βεβαιώσου ότι στον ΜΥΤ υπάρχει η μίκα στο διάκενο του πυρήνα. 
To τρ/ορ που άλλαξες είναι το ίδιο ??

----------


## eebabs2000

To παλμογράφημα στη B του τρ/ορ ΥΤ είναι το παρακάτω με ρύθμιση 0.5V/div και 20μs/div:
230820126311.jpg
Με την αυξομείωση του μεγέθους της εικόνας αυξομειώνονται πολύ λίγο οι κοντές γραμμές που φαίνονται.

H μίκα φαίνεται να υπάρχει στον MYT:
230820126251.jpg

Το τρανζίστορ που έβαλα ήταν το ίδιο με το δικό της

----------


## eebabs2000

Στο pin 26 του TDA8305 έχω αυτή την κυματομορφή με 2V/div και 20μs/div:
240820126341.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το παλ/μα στη βάση να είναι σε DC και να φαίνεται που είναι το 0ν, θα το πάρεις και με ανοικτό C του τρ/ορ, *μάλλον* *5ν/div* πρέπει να είναι.
Αν ο παλ/φος έχει διπλή δέσμη βάλε τη 2/η στα 96ν.
Δώσε τις τάσεις στα BC337 
Αν έχεις λινκ με σχέδιο καθαρό γιατί αυτό που έχω είναι χάλια.

----------


## eebabs2000

Όλα τα παλμογραφήματα είναι σε DC και τα 0V είναι στη μέση ακριβώς. Ναι όντως ήταν 5V/div. Eδώ ένα λινκ που κατέβασα το manual http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2 (γράφεις στην αναζήτηση GR1AX)

Με ανοιχτό συλλέκτη, βγαίνει στη Β στιγμιαία η παρακάτω μορφή (0.5mV/div - 20μs/div)
[2012.08.24_21.54.42].jpg
Με ανοιχτό συλλέκτη αντί για 96V βγάζει 10V (μόνο αν έχει φορτίο βγάζει 96V)

Τις τάσεις στα bc337 θα τις πάρω με ανοιχτό συλλέκτη?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αυτό είναι καλό. το παλ/μα.
Οι τάσεις με το C ενωμένο. Στα σίγουρα άλλαξε τη ζένερ 4.3ν στο ντράιβερ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Άλλαξα τη zener αλλά δεν βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση... Έχουμε:
Στη βάση του 7521 (0.5V/div - 20μs/div)
B7521_0.5V-div - 20μs-div.jpg

Στο C του 7521 (5V/div - 20μs/div).jpg
C7521_5V-20us.jpg

Στον Ε του 7523 (2V/div - 20μs/div)
e7523 _ 2V-div - 20μs-div.jpg

Στο c του 7523 (5V/div - 20μs/div)
C7523 5V-20us.jpg

Στο συλλέκτη του 7523 έχει και μια αντίσταση 22Ω το σασί ως εξής:
22Ω.JPG

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πες καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει κύκλωμα οδήγησης, κύκλωμα C ή τροφ/κό?

----------


## eebabs2000

Μακάρι να γνώριζα... αλλά νομίζω έτσι όπως βλέπω τα παλμογραφήματα στο manual ότι πρέπει να παίξουμε με τη διάρκεια του παλμού, όπως είπες από την αρχή. Το θέμα είναι από που θα το ρυθμίσουμε... τα έχω πειράξει όλα τα τριμερ αλλά κανένα δεν έφερε αποτέλεσμα. Για παράδειγμα το παλμογράφημα στο #171 είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από το "19" στην έξοδο του TDA8305. Αλλά ίσως να έχει κάποια διαφορά το TDA8305 που έβαλα από το δικό της.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κοίτα τους πυκνωτές στο C, ξεκίνα από ηλ/τούς.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τι είναι το C?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κύκλωμα συλλέκτη τρ/ορ ΥΤ

----------


## eebabs2000

Μόλις τους άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές, ηλεκτρολυτικούς και μη... Δυστυχώς καμία βελτίωση, μπορεί να φταίει και ο ίδιος ο ΜΥΤ, τα έχω αλλάξει όλα πλέον...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το C2534/10μφ τον άλλαξες??
Το BUT11AF έχεις στην ΥΤ? ζεσταίνεται πολύ?
Δοκίμασε να βάλεις παραλληλα στον c2523 άλλον ένα 47 ή 68 μφ αν δεν βαρέθηκες
Τάσεις δεν είπες στα ντράιβερ.
A

----------


## eebabs2000

Τον 2534 τον έχω αλλάξει. Το BUT11AX δεν ζεσταίνεται πολύ. Είναι και  στην ίδια ψύκτρα με το FET του τροφοδοτικού. Δοκίμασα να βάλω παράλληλα  στον 2523 αλλά τίποτα... Οι ντράιβερ δεν είναι τα BC337 (#175)?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ναι αλλά με βολτ/ο DC.

----------


## apavlidis

> Μόλις τους άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές, ηλεκτρολυτικούς και μη... Δυστυχώς καμία βελτίωση, μπορεί να φταίει και ο ίδιος ο ΜΥΤ, τα έχω αλλάξει όλα πλέον...


Εάν υπάρχει θέμα με τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσεως, θα το δεις αν σου ξανάκαψε το τρανζίστορ υψηλής τάσης

----------


## mikemtb73

Ευχαριστούμε Ανδρέα αλλά μάλλον η τιβί έχει πάει σε μουσείο... (8χρονια μετά.. )

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

